# New to registering for ADGA and have questions



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm finally going to start registering our goats in our name.Right now we have 3 soon to be 4 does that are registered and will be expecting kids in March and May.I want to register the kids.Only 2 does kids I can register.The other 2 I don't have the sires info anymore so don't believe I can.Anyhow when I join ADGA I'm putting it under my daughters name (saves money cus it's youth)
I don't know how to transfer our does registration papers in our name and then how do you register the new kids? I don't have a herd name and I do know I can't register them in our herd name yet.When will I be able to though? Seems a bit confusing right now and sorry for all the questions.I'm still learning about all this.I want to move forward in our herd and taking steps to get there.I love our goats and have a great desire to improve and make something of our small herd.I'm adding more and possibly want to start showing in the future or if my kids have an interest in showing ray: Help please! :help: Thank you!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Duh I didn't see the QA page on ADGA.Well that answered a few of my questions but still wondering when can I start registering our goats in our herd name? Also if I have unregistered sire and a registered dam...can the kids still be able to be registered somehow?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Transferring:

If the does are registered...
At the bottom of the ADGA registration paper is a space for transferring. The transfer will need to be signed by the person listed on the paperwork. So where it says: OWNER:... that is the person who needs to sign the does over. *If* there are more than one owners who haven't transferred the doe yet. You'll need a transfer for each owner to the next. You'll have to pay for each transfer in that case. I've asked, you can use an AGS bill of sale slip just cross out AGS and write ADGA and fill everything out regarding the ADGA paper.

Transferring if the does are not registered...
There should be a space for the transfer on the application which will need to be signed by the previous owner. Everything will need to be filled out and if there were multiple transfers made before the doe was registered then again, you can use the AGS bill of sale slips.

Does that all make sense? I've transferred TONS of goats with ADGA so please let me know if you need more info.

You can send in the doe's kids applications along with the doe's applications or registrations into ADGA. On the ADGA.org website there is a page with the application for new kids. You'll need to fill it out and print when you're done.

I think that ADGA explains on their website regarding registering and whatnot. You can also find all the prices for registering on there. 

Ok, herdname: You should email ADGA and list 3-5 herdname choices to see if they're available. Once that is done, you can purchase the herdname and a tattoo. When all your goats are in your name, you can start registering any kids you bred under your herd name using the ADGA application.

What kind of goats do you have? Some breeds allow that and then there is a breeding up program...though I don't know much about that...since nigerians can only be reg. through reg. parents.

Let me know if I need to refine my answers or anything. Kind of writing this up quickly.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you.Ok I raise Alpines but I have one registered Nubian who I bred to an unregistered Alpine buck (stupid I know) but there weren't any Nubians at the time to breed her to and I really wanted her bred for the milk.So what can I do with her offspring? Any bucklings born I was going to wether no matter what and sell them for 4H projects or pets.Good idea? Should I bother even registering these kids? I also bred my purebred Alpine doe to this unregistered Alpine buck (another stupid thing) but I didn't have a choice cus they were in heat and I couldn't find a nice buck and it was frustrating! Can her kids be registered still somehow? 

Ok next question..My nubian doe I bought 2years ago I never transfered her registeration.Is there a time limit to do that or anything? I do have a friend who raises Nubians and plan on breeding her to their buck next season.I could never part with this doe.She is a nice little doe with a well attached udder,moon spots 
(which I love) and a personality to match!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kids born from one unreg parent will be placed in the experimental herd book - so yes they can be reg.

as to the nubian -- yes you can transfer her into your name you just pay extra because its been more then 90 days since the date of sale. 

Hope that helps


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

ok was wondering how that worked.What a shame I didn't get a registered buck cus my one doe Sahara has very nice lines.I'm more aware of what's out there now and on the search for a nice buck! Thank you for the help


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well at least you will have milk  and if you decide to show at least you can show your doe and then breed this fall to a buck who complements her and will hopefully fix any areas she is weak in


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

What age of a buck should I be looking for? I wondered if I should reserve a buckling from a purebred Alpine.I know my chances of finding a mature buck are going to be slim and don't want to run in the same situation.If the buck is to be born lets say in March, will it be mature enough to breed by fall or atleast by spring of next year?


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Jessalynn,
I don't know where you're at but I know a breeder in Wauseon that has registered nubians, toggs, and she used to have alpines too. I've gotten a couple of does from her and she brought one of her nubians to be covered by my buck in November. It might be something to keep in the back of your head for next year if you want registered kids. I'm in North central Ohio by Sandusky and I have registered nubians only.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well he maybe ready by late fall if born in March. I would get on the reservation list for a buck now because most people will wether all bucks not already requested becasue they dont have time to feed a buck that will not give them back anything. I know several breeders who do this with their standard dairy goat bucklings. THey send them off to slaughter or wether them


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

nagismom-thank you.I am 20 minutes from Sandusky! THat would be awesome! I'll keep it in mind when the time gets closer.
Stacey-How do you choose a buck kid not knowing what he will end up like when he is mature? I know you look at the dams udder and both lines to make sure he comes from good milk production but is that all? I'm looking at Addi Hill's because I want a purebred french Alpine buck.Can you help me choose from which doe you would get a buck from? http://addihill.com/sale.shtml


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Jessalynn,
You're welcome! Addi Hill has really nice stock. I was thinking about adding them when we still had swiss. Now that all but one of mine are nubians it makes no sense. LOL Call and talk to the owner. Most will be more than willing to help you make your choice and sometimes you'll end up with BETTER than you hoped for.(which happened to me this year with the new buck I'm purchasing). You can also schedule a farm visit so that you can see in person before you buy. Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you.She does seem willing to help me and I may just do that.Really excited.I do need to have my herd CL tested even though all came from CL free herds.How do you do that? Is it something the vet can do? Or do I contact the state?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I will look at the site but nagismom had the best advise about talking to the breeder and also seeing in person.

I do my own blood pulling and then I send it to WADDL - its 10.00 accession fee per mailing and then 9.00 per CL test.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok quick look at all the does and I didnt really do a background on the sires and dams BUT I would first off say which ones I wouldnt get a buck from and why

Daliah wouldnt be my first choice for a buck kid - She is short bodied and her general appearance just doesnt wow me. She has a very steep rump as well. Her udder is capacious but I worry if it will hold up over time and the teats do point a bit forward. For the money I would go with a different doe.

Loon: Daliah's daughter. while she did improve on her mother a bit in general appearance and udder support she is higher in the rear then her shoulders. Possibly weak in the chine. (but a picture can be deceiving the owners say she is long and level :shrug: )

Cricket, Orrie, Kirby, Saba, Desiree, Elina: are FF so I wouldnt reserve a buck out of a FF 

The doe I would get a buck out of is:
Amita: She stands on correct feet and legs, her neck is smoothly blended into her shoulders, she has a length of body and length of neck. Beautiful medial devision and support. Teats point down and forudder looks smoothly blended. She would be my first choice.

Next would be Ella but only in hopes that she gains in capacity. This could come with future freshenings but her mom Watadew does not so thats a gamble. Ella also has nice general appearance though she looks to possibly be down in the back pasturns - this could also just be the picture (seeing in person will let you know). 

Watadew and and Look At Me tie for third. But Look at Me yields to Watadw for general appearance, with Watadew being more smoothly blended from neck into shoulders and greater body capacity. But Watadew yields to Look at me for her greater udder capacity and stronger 1/3 1/3 1/3 showing. Look at me also has wonderful length of body. 

Cheyenne is a beautiful doe -- but her teats are to far apart. (but a nice choice for a buck just not my first choice)

There are others I didnt mention but that gives you an idea


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW! I did wirte down Amita as my first choice so I must be on the right track! One of of my does her udder is not smoothly blended and she doesn't carry high and wide so that's an area I wanted to improve.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome  glad we are on the same page for what works for you  

everyone has their own style they like and need and especially with Nigerian Dwarfs I have learned that one persons favorite could be anothers worst idea of a goat  (ok maybe not that bad but you get the idea) its certainly helped me learn to look at things with more of an open eye. I still have my opinions though


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> I do my own blood pulling and then I send it to WADDL - its 10.00 accession fee per mailing and then 9.00 per CL test.


Do you have to pull blood from all goat's or just one?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there a way to pull up lost registration papers on goat's?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

From what I read you have to pull blood from each goat and you can get replacement papers by getting the tattoo number off the ears


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Wish they'd let us do that. I can't register my girl as anything but a recorded grade because the old owners of her dam won't return calls or send papers. We have her tattoo numbers and they still won't let us do anything, not even with DNA.


----------

